# spotted knapweed



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

we have a new weed that I think was brought in by roadside mowers spotted knapweed has anyone tried the weevels to control it it is taking over quickly and I think I am spreading it by mowing


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

tordon 22k, and lots of it.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

tordon 22k is not approved for dairy cow pasture. 

we do rotational grazing with about 80 cows


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

It has near 20% protein in the green stage. It used to be planted for sheep. Spotted knapweed doesn’t grow in soil that’s tilled often. It doesn’t bother me makes great honey and my cows love it!


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

my son has answered my question about buying weevels to control spotted knapweed. He says don't buy in any bugs. Markpnw I like your response maybe my cows will learn to love it or I will get in the bee business I will continue to mow it


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Grazon and Milestone will both take care of spotted knapweed and should be approved for grazing your dairy cattle.


----------

